# Skunk Kill so glad i didint miss



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

1/2 steel head shot ball stayed in.
Double TBG I got from MJ (Nice).
Rambone.
It took a long time to skin him out sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't see anything ;- ( is that a slingshot in one hand and a skunk head in another ?

Must be using an Android phone , LOL, LOL, LOL

How far was the shot ?

wll


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)




----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Yeah like i said bad pics my pops just pushed the button. i didint look at them till morning

20 feet


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You guys that shoot skunks with slingshots are a lot braver than I ... and perhaps a bit smellier ... :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Was the skunk a threat? Some say yes due to rabies. Otherwise polecats as they were called back in southern OH and northern KY are pretty nice creatures and when de-scented (scent gland ectomy) make good pets. My amigo as a kid had one.

What is good to use a skunk skin for? Do you make hats like Daniel Boone? Some do for mountain man and black powder events.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Was the skunk a threat? Some say yes due to rabies. Otherwise polecats as they were called back in southern OH and northern KY are pretty nice creatures and when de-scented (scent gland ectomy) make good pets. My amigo as a kid had one.
> 
> What is good to use a skunk skin for? Do you make hats like Daniel Boone? Some do for mountain man and black powder events.


Hey i used to live Norwood. but i was reading a forum topic awhile back about hunting them i think a lot of people build up the whole stink and rabies to much, yeah it takes a few extra steps but i think its great animal to hunt with a slingshot and after you do your homework. im gonna make a slingshot pouch out of this one.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have seen a few of them where I used to live, they are really very cute animals.

If I had the opportunity to shoot one, would I.....I would say it would depend if they were causing a problem, yes, but other wise, no. What for, to take an animals life just because, doesn't make much sense to me.

For me personally, I'll shoot varmints that are causing trouble, or animals for food..... That's it !!!!

Don't get me confused with some liberal animal right wipe, as I'm not at all, but to kill just to kill ... What for ?

Where I go ther are quite a few small rabbits running around, and I could have shot dozens..... But they are curious and come up to 10 feet away sometimes, at which point I talk to them and tell them every body is not as nice as me, and tell them to be on the lookout for coyotes 

They re are cute as hell 

So much for my rant, and Slingshot Bill.... Nice shooting 

wll


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Besides having a Nice pelt which is easy to flesh the sent glands are one of the best ways to attract foxes and coyotes.

Where im at theres a ton of skunks and ill add the stripped skunk are not indigenous to my area.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

You guys need to visit New Zealand, we got a plague of australian possums and millions of rabbits here. On any night we can go out and see about 20 rabbits and up to 10 possums . Its a slingshot hunters Eldorado. They are both classed vermin and farmers beg us to come shoot on their properties so we are never short of hunting grounds. At present we have about 10 spots we hunt and we rotate so we never over hunt one area. They are all within 15 min drive from my home. We are really spoilt for choice


----------

